# 300 Live Time Warner Cable TV Channels Coming to Xbox 360



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Microsoft on Friday announced a deal with Time Warner Cable to bring more than 300 of the cable provider's live TV channels to the Xbox 360.
> 
> The deal will offer Time Warner Cable subscribers with an Xbox Live Gold membership access to hundreds of shows right from their console, including programs from AMC, BBC World News, Bravo, Cartoon Network, CNN, Comedy Central, Food Network, and HGTV, among others.
> 
> ...


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2421158,00.asp

_The deal will offer Time Warner Cable subscribers _

_login with their Time Warner Cable credentials_

And there's the problem. Why limit it to existing customers? Why not open the market to people who don't have access to cable? What's the point of streaming if you limit yourself to the customers you already have?

I'm not really interested in the MPAA or broadcast racketeers' blather.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder how this will work as there is no cable card slot on it.


----------

